# Mineralized Soil....longevity why/how?



## gdcox76 (Jul 20, 2009)

To start I'll say my knowledge of biology is dismal so excuse me if I'm asking questions that have obvious answers! I am totally on board with the mineralized soil subtrate I have finished the mineralization process for a 135g tank and am just waiting on acquiring a few more components before I start putting it all together. I had a few lumps and bumps with the process as a result of my soil content I have a sneaking suspicion that my soil already has a high clay content, it changes how the soil reacts when dried...(thanks Aaron for answering my PM"s) but I'm hopeful it will work out. 

My question is how does the mineralized soil continue to function nutrient wise without depletion? The Muriate of potash and dolomite must eventually deplete. Yet from all the reading I have done the consensus is that no nutrient dosing (other than minute potassium) is required. Is that ever even with the tanks that have been set up for years? I'm very glad if this is the case, the whole process is genius if true. I'm just trying to understand the science of it and with my dismal grasp on biology I'm guessing I'm just missing something.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

It does take years or a very very long time before you need to face that probelm, so no need to think that far and by than you have enough fish waste(your nature eco-system kicked in). you can add root tabs if you want but the waste created by the fishes are enough. Even adding liquid fert. are as good.


----------

